# GTO Floor mats



## rjhockey94 (Dec 7, 2005)

Anyone know of a place on the internet that has rubber or carpet matting with "GTO" on it? ive been looking for a little while now and have had no luck finding any


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

rjhockey94 said:


> Anyone know of a place on the internet that has rubber or carpet matting with "GTO" on it? ive been looking for a little while now and have had no luck finding any


Is this what you're thinking of?

http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=PFYC&Product_Code=GT2001&Product_Count=13&Category_Code=GTINT


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Or try car motor sport.


----------



## rjhockey94 (Dec 7, 2005)

hey, thanks for both of those suggestions...that is what i am looking for.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

http://www.afterthoughtsauto.com/gto-floor-mats.html


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

These are more expensive but really nice. The Logo actually has the 
6.0 LITRE in the badge.

http://www.carmotorsports.com/pontiacfm2.htm


----------



## pageme136 (Jan 9, 2006)

Pontiac.com and go to the pontiac store


----------

